# Lost a friend today



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

A good friend of ours died just a little while ago. I was in HEB when the call came. She was at a charity fundraiser many months ago, and seemed fine. She started feeling sick when they got home, and they thought she had food poisoning. She kept getting worse and worse, and the last months of her life have been a (barely) living hell. They wound up taking out much of her intestine and giving here a colostomy bag. But she got a little better, bit by bit, and they were eventually able to connect what was left of her intestines.

She went home a couple of times, but had to go back in each time. On Friday she took a turn for the worse and she was taken back to the hospital in San Antonio. They let her out, but yesterday she again took a downturn, and today she died.

Her husband is up there alone. She was his world, and he is going to be lost without her. You don't know him, and probably never will. But say a prayer for Gene as he faces this time. He's been through so much, but this is worse.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Sorry to hear! Sending prayers.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers for Gene and his family and friends.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

RB II said:


> Prayers for Gene and his family and friends.


Sad. I'm sorry to hear.

A prayer for all


----------



## PoppyX3 (Nov 19, 2010)

If they re friends of yours, gotta be good people.Prayers sent up for comfort.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear this my prayers are with the family


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

PoppyX3 said:


> If they re friends of yours, gotta be good people.Prayers sent up for comfort.


My wife and I teach a Bible study on Sunday mornings. We have people from Presbyterian, Methodist, Lutheran, Catholic, Baptist churches, that I can think of off the top of my head. We have people who quit going to church, and people who never went to church, and people who have been in church since the cradle. A lot of them feel like their denominations went off and left them. Some just go to our Bible study and then go to their churches.

Gene is a part of our class. His faith has stayed strong through this whole ordeal - even today. To the extent that any of us are "good", Gene is.

Sickness, hospitalization in the time of COVID has been difficult. Death in the time of COVID is bordering on cruel, because of the separation. Our Bible study never stopped meeting in person, although many among us have health issues that make them high risk - for them we have been streaming with Zoom. But being together is a gift, and a big part of who we are.

Gene has been up in San Antonio alone. I don't like the expression, "All we can do is pray", as if it is somehow insufficient. But at a time like this it feels like there should be more. Right now, all we can do is pray. I appreciate knowing that many of you are a part of that.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

God Bless Gene & God Speed to his wife.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm in a melancholy mood. It doesn't happen often, but I usually wind up in Ecclesiastes. And that's pretty much all I have to say about that.

Ecclesiastes 4:9-12

Two are better than one, because they have a good return for their labor. 
For if one falls down, his companion can lift him up; but pity the one who falls without another to help him up! 
Again, if two lie down together, they will keep warm; but how can one keep warm alone? 
And though one may be overpowered, two can resist.

Ecclesiastes 8:14-17

There is a vanity that is done on the earth: There are righteous men who get what the actions of the wicked deserve, and there are wicked men who get what the actions of the righteous deserve. I say that this too is vanity.

So I commended the enjoyment of life, because there is nothing better for a man under the sun than to eat and drink and be merry. For this joy will accompany him in his labor during the days of his life that God gives him under the sun.

When I applied my mind to know wisdom and to observe the task that one performs on the earthâ€"though his eyes do not see sleep in the day or even in the nightâ€" I saw every work of God, and that a man is unable to comprehend the work that is done under the sun. 
Despite his efforts to search it out, he cannot find its meaning; even if the wise man claims to know, he is unable to comprehend.

Ecclesiastes 9:9-12

Live joyfully with the wife whom thou lovest all the days of thy life of vanity, which he hath given thee under the sun, all thy days of vanity: for that is thy portion in life, and in thy labor wherein thou laborest under the sun.

Whatsoever thy hand findeth to do, do it with thy might; for there is no work, nor device, nor knowledge, nor wisdom, in the grave, whither thou goest.

I returned, and saw under the sun, that the race is not to the swift, nor the battle to the strong, neither yet bread to the wise, nor yet riches to men of understanding, nor yet favor to men of skill; but time and chance happeneth to them all.

For man also knoweth not his time: as the fishes that are taken in an evil net, and as the birds that are caught in the snare, even so are the sons of men snared in an evil time, when it falleth suddenly upon them.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Beautiful and inspirational scriptures.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> My wife and I teach a Bible study on Sunday mornings. We have people from Presbyterian, Methodist, Lutheran, Catholic, Baptist churches, that I can think of off the top of my head. We have people who quit going to church, and people who never went to church, and people who have been in church since the cradle. A lot of them feel like their denominations went off and left them. Some just go to our Bible study and then go to their churches.
> 
> Gene is a part of our class. His faith has stayed strong through this whole ordeal - even today. To the extent that any of us are "good", Gene is.
> 
> ...


Praying for Mr. Gene. God and his church family is critical for his proper healing. I think the death of a spouse affects men a lot harder than women. Men tend to be used to their wife taking care of them. I work in the death care industry and some verses that comfort myself with having to deal with death and grieving families on a regular basis and not suffer the effects of burn out with such sadness.
2 Corithians 1:

3 [b][c]Blessed _be_ God, even the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of [d]mercies, and the God of all comfort,
4 Which comforteth us in all our tribulation, [e]that we may be able to comfort them which are in any affliction by the comfort wherewith we ourselves are comforted of God.

Matt. 5:4
Blessed _are_ they that mourn: for they shall be comforted.

Psalms 138 KJV
3 In the day when I cried thou answeredst me, and strengthenedst me with strength in my soul.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent for Gene and the family.


----------

